# S: KWH am Drehstromzähler erfassen



## volker (17 November 2006)

hallo

ich würde gerne die kwh meines drehstromzählers erfassen.
(hatten wir vor 1 1/2 jahren schon mal aber ohne wirkliches ergebnis.  )

am zähler ist kein ausgang. 
den zähler darf ich nicht öffnen, da der vom versorger ist. 
das ganze soll möglichst billig werden. ist halt für zu hause. 

ich müsste also irgendwie den roten streifen auf dem rad erfassen.

ich dachte da evtl an eine laserreflexlichtschranke.
müsste natürlich entsprechend klein sein, damit man das auf der sichtscheibe des zählers befestigen kann.

oder hat jemand ne bessere idee?


----------



## lorenz2512 (17 November 2006)

hallo,
vor kurzen war von conrad oder elv mal was im angebot für um dir 20€, einen link kann ich jetzt nicht anbieten.


----------



## dkeipp (17 November 2006)

Hab da was für dich rumliegen! Guggsd du Foto's und PDF

Du barauchst dann nur noch 3 Stromwandler. Das teil hat zwei Schaltausgänge für KWh Impulse, Wert über-, unterschritten, etc.

für 75€ is es dir


MfG
Dennis


----------



## edi (17 November 2006)

http://www.nzr.de/datenblatt/db-ir.pdf 
auf der Seite unten 

Hallo,

hier ist so ein Teil zum Zähler auslesen.
Keine Ahnung was es kostet.
NZR hat damals bei uns vor dem Einbau eines Lastmanagementsystems über eine solche Schnittstelle unseren Zähler ausgelesen.Hat ohne Probleme funktioniert.


----------



## Rayk (17 November 2006)

http://shop.elv.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=74&detail=10&detail2=15012


----------



## Ma_su (18 November 2006)

Wenn es dir nur um das erfassen der Umdrehungen geh,t dann solltest du dir mal das anschauen bei ELV:
http://www.elv-downloads.de/service/manuals/EM1000SIR/EM1000SIR_KM_G_050104.pdf
(Seite 6). Da ist die Schaltung für die Erfassung der Umdrehungen. 
Vielleicht kann man die Erfassungseinheit auch alleine Kaufen.


----------



## edison (20 November 2006)

Da gibts fertige Sensoren von Mensch und Technik.

http://www.mut-messtechnik.de/html/e-zubehoer.html


----------



## mst (20 November 2006)

interessant wäre ein Modul das eine Busanbindung (Profibus, Ethernet) hat um die Daten mit der SPS aufzunehem und zu Visualisieren oder Aufzeichnen.

mfg mst


----------



## Ralle (20 November 2006)

http://www.sorcus.com/index_d.htm

mit den richtigen Modulen drin.

Will ich schon ewig mal testen, naja, klappt schon noch :???:.


----------

